

Ask HN: Suggestions for ecommerce portal in Ruby? - jyothi

I have been using magento (PHP) opensource freeware product which is really good and quite rich on feature set too. Any suggestions for a similar framework in Ruby ?<p>Of key interest would be the following:<p>- catalog management<p>- shopping cart<p>- payment gateway integration<p>- SEO features<p>- flexibility to add/extend modules.
======
vital101
<http://spreecommerce.com/features> seems like a good fit for what you're
looking for.

~~~
jyothi
Thanks. I did land there too. I was hoping to see couple of more and a
comparison. Have you used spreecommerce or any other?

